# My first blindfold attempt...



## Lofty (Aug 22, 2007)

Man BLD is hard...
I took about 30 minutes memorizing the cube... 
but of course that is with my roommate playing guitar in the background, me singing along when i know the songs and complaining about how hard it is to memorize the random order of about 10 digits...
So after all that i put the Blindfold on get my edge orient then mess up my stinkin' corner orient...
then my perm was 
CP (38)(4576)
EP (12973114865) at least thats what i memorized which typing it up i realize there is no 10 in there and I don't think it was in the right place...
i got the corner perm then forgot the order of the EP as I was deleting the completed edges from memory.
man... BLD is hard... certainly doable for me but I need more practice.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 22, 2007)

Lofty said:


> Man BLD is hard...
> I took about 30 minutes memorizing the cube...
> but of course that is with my roommate playing guitar in the background, me singing along when i know the songs and complaining about how hard it is to memorize the random order of about 10 digits...
> So after all that i put the Blindfold on get my edge orient then mess up my stinkin' corner orient...
> ...



LMAO @ the singing part, but BLD really isn't hard. 

a couple of tips. here's how i memorize numbers for EP, for ur case it would be 1 2,9 7,3 11,4 8,6 5 it's not only easier to remember but also easier to take out when you execute in 3 cycles.

remember CP last if it's more troublesome, and execute it first, that's what i do as i find EP easier to keep in memory.

good luck, btw i'm a noob in BLD also, but i've been quite successful. 

EDIT: also, sing the numbers instead of the lyrics, that might help, lol


----------



## HelloiamChow (Aug 24, 2007)

First of all, right when I started, I needed absolute silence. Now that I"m a little better, I can do it, on the phone, while watching tv, and other things. You can do it.


----------

